# Base Radio Tone Settings Keep Going To Default, Anyone Else Have This?



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

My radio tone settings Bass, Mid, and Treble all keep going back to the default level. It is driving me insane. Is this a known issue or has someone else had this problem?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

They change for each input source, but should store if you go back to FM or iPod or something.

Have you ever seen "battery saver active" on the dash?


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

What does "battery saver active" look like, is it just plain text or an image? I will try that store with each item.... lol I use em all iPod, BT, CD, Radio, XM so I will get to settings all of them.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

As of yet I have not seen that happen to my radio

Sent from Uranus[/url]


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

It'll just display on your dash information center if your car is sucking down standby power. It would be indicative of some other electrical problem.

I don't think that's the case if your radio is still storing the presets (but most cars do that anyway).

Just to clarify what I said, because I'm tired and not making sense, each radio source will have its own "tone" information stored for it. Annoying to set them all the first time, but I guess it's helpful too. I've found that you have to turn the midrange and bass way up (at least for what I listen to) for it not to sound like total muddy crap. But still leaves a lot to be desired.


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> It'll just display on your dash information center if your car is sucking down standby power. It would be indicative of some other electrical problem.
> 
> I don't think that's the case if your radio is still storing the presets (but most cars do that anyway).
> 
> Just to clarify what I said, because I'm tired and not making sense, each radio source will have its own "tone" information stored for it. Annoying to set them all the first time, but I guess it's helpful too. I've found that you have to turn the midrange and bass way up (at least for what I listen to) for it not to sound like total muddy crap. But still leaves a lot to be desired.


Sounded clear to me, I will check each source and adjust then go from there. I am sure that is my problem. As far as I know all my presets are there. Thanks. :clap:


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I have different tone setups for the radio vs. the AUX input. Although annoying, this is quite useful to get the same sound (tonally) from different sound sources. Mine saves them with no problem. Do you also lose your radio station presets or just the tone presets?


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

obermd said:


> I have different tone setups for the radio vs. the AUX input. Although annoying, this is quite useful to get the same sound (tonally) from different sound sources. Mine saves them with no problem. Do you also lose your radio station presets or just the tone presets?



I verified on the way to work this morning all my presets are there and turns out it is just per source lol. It is a cool feature just had no idea haha. Thanks for the support!


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I lost my tone settings when I disconnected the battery, but the presets stayed.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## cookie (Apr 30, 2015)

caughron01 said:


> My radio tone settings Bass, Mid, and Treble all keep going back to the default level. It is driving me insane. Is this a known issue or has someone else had this problem?


I am having same problem, not found answer yet cookie


----------

